# American Hot Rod Racer



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

A new store at Beachwood Mall is open for racing! They have HPI 1/18th scale cars, XMod size, and 1/12th scale cars. My wife was at the mall yesterday and brought home the sales slick. She said it was a nice track, and cool concept. I found a article on cleveland.com:
*Sunday, June 17, 2007*















*American Hot Rod Racer opens officially today*
Mass retailing seems to be moving towards two directions lately: the one stop, all things to all people warehouses (Costco, for example) or the ultra-specialized niche market. *American Hot Rod Racer*, which opened this weekend in the Nordstrom wing of Beachwood Place, definitely fits in the niche market end of the spectrum. Even I, who could give a toss about NASCAR, was drawn into the store yesterday. Here's the concept: it's for any age, it's all about hands-on building of cars, and it's also about the thrill of racing toy cars on an in-store track. The concept may just be unique enough to catch on. The lonely sales assistants were getting some perplexing looks from A&F and JCrew shoppers (not to mention the summer Nordstrom's Sale which packed the store yesterday), but again, I think the novelty factor will pay off at such an apparel-driven mall as Beachwood.

_Start your engines..._


They do birthday parties...

Has anyone stoped by this new track?


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I don't have the proper attire to go to that mall !!!!


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

I will check it out as soon as I can talk the wife into going. I'll let you know soon.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

I give it till January :wave:


----------



## Donald Deutsch (Sep 29, 2001)

Your are being nice. I went, I looked, and then laughed my ass off. They sell everything someone could think of that has a racecar theme. Jackets, R/C cars [from 1/10 gas to Kyosho X cars], small diecast, and other stuff. The so called track is a kinked oval with hills and made of painted plywood about 20 inches wide. It is one of those places you got to see that is in my opinion is not going to survive. I wonder if this is a franchise?


----------



## Micro_Racer (Mar 27, 2002)

Don - thanks for the report! From what I can gather the one in Beachwood is the first of it's kind. It's more of a "build a bear" for boys. A cool place to have a birthday party. I will be interested in seeing how long it will last.


----------

